# PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. D



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

						Die PCGH 08/2018 bietet ein Special zum optimalen Multiplayer-/E-Sports-PC, Tests von 30 Prozessorkühlern, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, 6 Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 8 mechanischen Tastaturen, Specials zu Intels 50. Geburtstag und den Messe-Highlights der Computex und E3 sowie vieles mehr. DVD-Vollversion: SEUM - Speedrunners from Hell (Steam)

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

Was mir in dieser Ausgabe auffällt ist der Hinweis auf Turing. Ihr scheint euch ja sicher zu sein das die Veröffentlichung kurz bevor steht, allerspätestens bis zur gamescom, das kann man nur machen wenn man handfeste(nda) Infos von NVIDIA hat. Weil allen anderen Gerüchte zurfolge sieht es eher nicht danach aus.
gut fand ich die Highlights der computex, e3 sowie die Hardware roadmap 2018. 
der Test der cpu kühler war ebenfalls sehr Nice.
auch der Vergleich der ryzen Boards mit alten und neuem Chipsatz war für mich sehr informativ, da ist gut zu sehen das diese sich in oc/uv nicht wirklich unterscheiden. Dennoch gibt es Unterschiede in der quali/Bauteile was auch schön beschrieben ist gerade was die spannungsversorgung/Kühlung angeht.

in der letzten Ausgabe fand ich den Test  neue CPUs amd/Intel sehr schön und Vollgas mit ryzen 2000.
hatte jetzt im Urlaub die letzten 3ausgaben gelesen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

Da ist nichts sicher, daher steht da auch "mit etwas Glück".  Wenn wir sicher sind, schreiben wir das auch so. Derzeit sieht es übrigens danach aus, dass uns das Glück nicht hold ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drstoecker (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da ist nichts sicher, daher steht da auch "mit etwas Glück".  Wenn wir sicher sind, schreiben wir das auch so. Derzeit sieht es übrigens danach aus, dass uns das Glück nicht hold ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ok . aber sonst werden solche Ankündigungen mit einem * versehen.


----------



## BikeRider (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

 Den Linux-Teil habe ich verschlungen.
Wegen meiner könnte das Thema Linux zu einen festen Bestandteil von PCGH-Print werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

Von einem festen Bestandteil sind wir noch etwas entfernt, aber da gefühlt immer mehr Leute Windows (10) überdrüssig werden, hat Linux gute Chancen auf vermehrte Auftritte. In der kommenden Ausgabe geht's ja schon weiter. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gast20190402 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

Also ich habe mir vor einer Woche den Noctua NH-D15S zugelegt und bin wirklich begeistert.

Er kühlt verdammt gut, ist dabei so leise, Riesig aber dennoch Hoch-kompatibel aber trotzdem Kinderleicht leicht einzubauen.
(Ich hatte vorher eine Corsair AIO Wasserkühlung - was für ein unnötiger Schrott dagegen)


----------



## Vhailor (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Von einem festen Bestandteil sind wir noch etwas entfernt, aber da gefühlt immer mehr Leute Windows (10) überdrüssig werden, hat Linux gute Chancen auf vermehrte Auftritte. In der kommenden Ausgabe geht's ja schon weiter.



Dann war es auch in dem Punkt eine gute Entscheidung das Abo zu kündigen 
Am besten fand ich die Hardware-News und -Ausblick sowie IoT . Den xten Test von 50 Tower-Kühlern und mechanischen Tastaturen kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Artic-crusher (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

Dickes lob für den cpu kühler test. Finde es super, dass ihr jetzt angebt, was für lüfter man alternativ anbringen kann, also die rahmengröße. Hätte es nicht gemerkt, dass der atlas 92mm lüfter hat, welche aber 80mm Bohrungen haben. Hatte mal überlegt mir einen zuholen und dann 92mm pure wings draufzuschallen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

Moin!



Vhailor schrieb:


> Dann war es auch in dem Punkt eine gute Entscheidung das Abo zu kündigen
> Am besten fand ich die Hardware-News und -Ausblick sowie IoT . Den xten Test von 50 Tower-Kühlern und mechanischen Tastaturen kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen



Wir nehmen gerne Vorschläge an. Was möchtest du denn lesen? Hier ist deine Bühne: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Vhailor (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

Moin Raff! Super, ich schreibe mal was zusammen und poste es dann da


----------



## kleinerEisbär (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*

Also ich fand das aktuelle Heft so im Vergleich im Mittelfeld, wenn auch viel des geschriebenen bereits mehr oder minder bekannt gewesen ist. Das Linux Thema war ganz interessant zu lesen, ist aber natürlich nicht wirklich relevant, da es gerade für uns ITler doch auch immer darauf ankommt im täglichen Gebrauch das selbe System wie unsere Kunden zu nutzen, was dann meist auf Windows10 rausläuft.
Meiner Meinung nach aber eine nette Abwechslung, mehr dazu wäre aber fragwürdig.
Ich finde wie Vhailor auch, dass die Tests zu Kühlern und Peripherie sich häufen, das ist eigentlich etwas, dass nicht mehr als im Preisvergleich eures Einkaufsführers interessiert hat ... aber nvm, vielleicht ist das ja auch nur etwas persönliches das wir beide teilen und der große Teil freut sich über die Tests weil sie regelmäßig die Kühler wechseln?!?
So ein paar wilde Spekulationen zu Turing hätten mir noch gefallen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*



Artic-crusher schrieb:


> Dickes lob für den cpu kühler test. Finde es super, dass ihr jetzt angebt, was für lüfter man alternativ anbringen kann, also die rahmengröße. Hätte es nicht gemerkt, dass der atlas 92mm lüfter hat, welche aber 80mm Bohrungen haben. Hatte mal überlegt mir einen zuholen und dann 92mm pure wings draufzuschallen.



Danke für das Lob. 
An den EKL-Lüftern hatte ich eigentlich nichts auszusetzen – wenn man einen Kühler mit dieser Höhe sucht, ist der Atlas beinahe konkurrenzlos, auch ohne Lüfterwechsel. Leider gibt es außerhalb der 120-mm-Klasse allgemein nur wenige CPU-Kühler mit der von Gehäuselüftern benutzten Rahmenform. Angeben tun wir letztere übrigens seit der 11/2014 in identischer Form.




1and1 schrieb:


> Also ich fand das aktuelle Heft so im Vergleich im Mittelfeld, wenn auch viel des geschriebenen bereits mehr oder minder bekannt gewesen ist. Das Linux Thema war ganz interessant zu lesen, ist aber natürlich nicht wirklich relevant, da es gerade für uns ITler doch auch immer darauf ankommt im täglichen Gebrauch das selbe System wie unsere Kunden zu nutzen, was dann meist auf Windows10 rausläuft.
> Meiner Meinung nach aber eine nette Abwechslung, mehr dazu wäre aber fragwürdig.
> Ich finde wie Vhailor auch, dass die Tests zu Kühlern und Peripherie sich häufen, das ist eigentlich etwas, dass nicht mehr als im Preisvergleich eures Einkaufsführers interessiert hat ... aber nvm, vielleicht ist das ja auch nur etwas persönliches das wir beide teilen und der große Teil freut sich über die Tests weil sie regelmäßig die Kühler wechseln?!?
> So ein paar wilde Spekulationen zu Turing hätten mir noch gefallen



Mit Spekulationen müssen wir im Print-Heft vorsichtig sein. Zum einen sind falsche Spekulationen kein Mehrwert für die Leser, zum anderen liegt das Heft auch fünf Wochen nach Redaktionsschluss noch am Kiosk. Wenn man dann unsichere Informationen verwurstet hat, blamiert man sich schnell. Der letzte CPU-Kühlertest ist in der Tat erst drei Monate alt und hat überhaupt erst den Bedarf für den nun erfolgten (Nach-)Test offenbahrt, im letzten Jahr hatten wir aber insgesamt nur zwei Tests. Gemessen an der Größe des Marktes sind das eher wenig Tests, es gibt schließlich mehr als zwei Kühlerhersteller und die trödeln auch nicht drei Jahre, bis sie mal wieder etwas neues entwickeln.


----------



## Vhailor (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: PCGH 08/2018 (#214): 30 CPU-Kühler im Test, Ryzen-Overclocking auf drei Systemen, Mini-ITX-Grafikkarten, 50 Jahre Intel, PCs für Multiplayer, u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Metal-Platformer SEUM (Steam)*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Moin Raff! Super, ich schreibe mal was zusammen und poste es dann da



Erledigt  

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Habt ihr mal eine Umfrage gemacht, ob der Einkaufsführer noch gebraucht wird? Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt zuletzt vor 10 Jahren mal draufgeschaut. Und euch macht der sicher auch ein paar Stunden Arbeit. Ich jedenfalls votiere für "abschaffen und die Seiten sinnvoller nutzen"


----------

